# ERBIL | Marriott Hotel | 122m | 28 fl | U/C



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Marriott Hotel Erbil
Location: Next to Sayd Abdulla Hall
Area: 56,000 m2
Rooms: 174 single, 30 suites.


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Marriott Hotel 















































































































​


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

^^ I love how that main tower is surrounded by that midrises tower...


----------

